# Please delete



## tsk (Mar 21, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 22, 2018)

First , tell us who you are?


----------



## chillbot (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm looking at having a vi-c get together at my studio in La Canada Flintridge in a few weeks. Just a one-time deal but I'll make a post about it later on. Tentatively looking at saturday afternoon 4/14 if you can make it Jay.


----------



## sndmarks (Mar 22, 2018)

The Academy of Scoring Arts meets at Vitellos in NoHo 1-2 times/month. Composers (mostly) getting together to study scores and hang. Next event is Saturday 3/24. www.academyofscoringarts.org or https://www.facebook.com/academyofscoringarts/


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 22, 2018)

Not sure if you wanted to consider this but Spitfire Audio are going to announce a ticketed LA event on the 25th of April you could have a night out or similar around that time and include some of the folks coming in from out of town as well. It would mean not making your intern have to clean the bathroom the day after


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 22, 2018)

Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 22, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I'm looking at having a vi-c get together at my studio in La Canada Flintridge in a few weeks. Just a one-time deal but I'll make a post about it later on. Tentatively looking at saturday afternoon 4/14 if you can make it Jay.




I will just be getting off a cruise ship that day, so probably not. But thanks.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 22, 2018)

Is your hat coming?



Ashermusic said:


> I will just be getting off a cruise ship that day, so probably not. But thanks.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 22, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Is your hat coming?



(sigh)


----------



## tsk (Mar 25, 2018)

Please delete


----------

